# Day 4 of no IBS symptoms while using Danon Activia



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

I know I posted this above, but I wanted to make sure it got to people, just in case it helps someone out there.I've had IBS for 15 years now. I've been to several different GI's. I've been on Bentyl, Nulev, Pamine, Symax Duotab, Zoloft, Elavil, etc. I've had all the tests, the crohns disease, the fecal occult, colonoscopy, I've alterred my diet and have still suffered with constant pain, and alternation between d and c.On Sunday (that would be 4 days ago), I decided to try Danon Activia. In a matter of just a few hours for the first time in 15 years, my stomach felt good. I almost cried because it was the first time in a long while that my stomach didn't turn when I ate something, that I didn't end up on the toilet. Instead my bm has been regulated. I have had no bloating, no pain, and normal bm since then, as I've been continuing to eat the Danon Activia. I eat it first thing in the morning and the whole day is marvelously wonderful.I have to say that I cannot believe that something so simple as yogurt with some extra active cultures has had this effect. I had heard about Danon Activia, but thought that it probably wouldn't have a great effect on me, especially since I sometimes eat yogurt and it hasn't exactly agreed with my stomach. So, when I ate the Activia I really didn't think it would do anyting good for me, and in fact, from reading their website I thought that it would give me worse d. In fact, it has only done good for me.Now, I have absolutely no idea if this will last, of course i'm praying to god that it does. But, I just wanted to let everyone know of my success in the hopes that it might help someone else. If this does work, I think that what was going on with my system these past 15 years was an overabundance of the bad bacteria and an underabundance of good bacteria. (I've read about it and perhaps this was a a case of candida syndrome).If you haven't yet, I **implore** you to try Danon Activia and see if it has this wonderful effect on your system too. Most of us have tried everything, so why not try one more thing. If it doesn't work for you, then nothing gained...but I believe it's worth the try.


----------



## anniemac (May 30, 2007)

Hello nrep- I am so happy for you, to have suffered for so long with no relief, & to have found something so simple, CHEAP, & effective that helps you. My question to you is, had you tried any probiotics , I suppose you have, & they didnt work? I am trying probiotics, as well as elavil, caltrate, immodium, codeine, I have thrown everything at my D. & it only helps a tiny bit-I still get D. all day, & 1/2 the night. Maybe I need to try a live culture yoghurt? I make my own yoghurt, & it is supposed to have the good bacteria in it, (easi-yo) but it doesnt make any difference to the D. Once again, I am thrilled for you.cheers, anniemac


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

I might give that a try, but I don't know how my system will react when I found my digestive system doesn't like dairy anymore. A couple of weeks ago I tried DanActive, and THAT gave me excess gas, excess acid in my stomach (and I'm taking Aciphex) and loose stools.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Kelly_K said:


> I might give that a try, but I don't know how my system will react when I found my digestive system doesn't like dairy anymore. A couple of weeks ago I tried DanActive, and THAT gave me excess gas, excess acid in my stomach (and I'm taking Aciphex) and loose stools.


Kelly,I believe they have a soy option for those who are lactose intolerant. But, I've read that even those that are lactose intolerant can sometimes whithstand yogurt. Anyways, good luck. And if it doesn't have a good effect, I'm sorry and I hope you find relief in something else.Best,nrep


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

nrep said:


> Kelly,I believe they have a soy option for those who are lactose intolerant. But, I've read that even those that are lactose intolerant can sometimes whithstand yogurt. Anyways, good luck. And if it doesn't have a good effect, I'm sorry and I hope you find relief in something else.Best,nrep


Thank you nrep. I AM going to give it a try, because you don't know unless you try.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Kelly_K said:


> Thank you nrep. I AM going to give it a try, because you don't know unless you try.


Wonderful. Let me know if/how it works. Also, one thing. I have noticed I'm a bit gassy these past few days.. but instead of the sort of trapped gas that IBS gave me (where Iwas constantly bloated and in pain due to gas), it's easily expelled. I've done a good amount of reading on this, and apparently it is normal to be a bit more flatulant on the first week or two. It is supposed to have something to do with the bacteria in your system adjusting to the probiotics. Either way, for me it has caused me very, very little discomfort and if I'm without pain, constipation or diarrhea for a week or so, I certainly don't mind the minor inconvenience of being a gas blower.anyways, let me know it's effect, if you do end up trying it.good luck.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I have seen the marketing about Danon Activia. Nice to hear that you are benefiting from it.Benefits from specific bacteria, in the form of probiotics, are being studied in many research settings worldwide. I believe that probiotics are one of the best new weapons we have against IBS; however, what research is showing us is that *very specific bacteria* in *very specific quantities* is what makes them effective. It's not just quantity but it is also quality. Find and read the research on a specific probiotic and discuss it with your physician. If no research exists, you may be wasting your money on any old probiotic.I personally am using Align now (lactose free) and it has completely eliminated my D, which I have suffered from for over 25 years. I have found VSL#3 (contains lactose) and Digestive Advantage IBS (lactose free) also useful. The people that make Digestive Advantage also have a new product, Sustenex, but I don't have any experience with that.Jeff


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

wouldnt let me reply earlier *shrug* lolIm glad activia works for you! I tried it and it made me feel worse, unfortunantly I love yogurt, but can only tolerate the frozen kind (which makes no sense!)I cant tolerate soy products either *cries* heheDefinantly glad you found something to help!


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

starrlamia said:


> wouldnt let me reply earlier *shrug* lolIm glad activia works for you! I tried it and it made me feel worse, unfortunantly I love yogurt, but can only tolerate the frozen kind (which makes no sense!)I cant tolerate soy products either *cries* heheDefinantly glad you found something to help!


Me too, Activia made my diarrhea a lot worse so I gave what I'd bought to my dad who suffers from constipation and he seemed to like it. I can't tolerate anything with soy either, gives me a lot of gas and bloats me. I love Silk Vanilla soy milk but I can't drink it any more







Congratulations on your success nrep, wonderful to hear it's working well for you and that it continues to work!


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

midnight1 said:


> Me too, Activia made my diarrhea a lot worse so I gave what I'd bought to my dad who suffers from constipation and he seemed to like it. I can't tolerate anything with soy either, gives me a lot of gas and bloats me. I love Silk Vanilla soy milk but I can't drink it any more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I found that too, that when I stopped the dairy but then went to soy milk, I had excess gas and bloating. My friend, who also has IBS and now also has problems with dairy, tried soy milk too and same thing. But she still drinks it and just deals with the gas and bloating 'cause she loves the soy milk. Nrep, I'll let you know. I just bought the Activia today and I won't eat yogurt at night time, so I'll start it tomorrow morning and keep you posted. Jeff, CONGRATS on finding something that works for your D! I hope it continues to work for you


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> I personally am using Align now (lactose free) and it has completely eliminated my D, which I have suffered from for over 25 years.
























Mark


----------



## Gutguy22 (Jul 6, 2004)

I appreciate you trying to help people, and I hope Activia turns into a lasting treatment for you, but 4 days is simply not enough time to make -any- conclusions. I've been reading this board for years, and I have probably read a hundred posts similar to this where people got incredible relief after years of suffering, got understandably excited, and then had it go away within weeks. I would agree though that probiotics are worth a shot, just don't want people to expect a cure.l


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Gutguy22 said:


> I appreciate you trying to help people, and I hope Activia turns into a lasting treatment for you, but 4 days is simply not enough time to make -any- conclusions. I've been reading this board for years, and I have probably read a hundred posts similar to this where people got incredible relief after years of suffering, got understandably excited, and then had it go away within weeks. I would agree though that probiotics are worth a shot, just don't want people to expect a cure.l


I agree with everything that you have said. I'm not in anyway claiming that I am healed. I can only account for the days that I have had no symptoms and rejoice in this. I, of course, have no way to predict how long this will work for me. On a similar note, I am not proposing that this will have the same effect on anyone else. I merely am posting this because I seemed to get relief from it and perhaps there is a person out there who will see my posting and because of it try the Activia and also get some relief. Again, I'm not trying to conclude that Activia is the answer for anyone, even myself. I am only stating my recent experience.


----------



## mcnic713 (May 16, 2007)

I wish it worked for me. I've been eating the danon activia for months now and nothing is really different. I'm also lactose intolerant but I've tolerated those yogurts well. In fact, its funny, although they dont work, I normally eat about 2 a day because we have the Costco sized pack. Glad to hear its worked for you


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So does this yoghurt help with constipation?


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> So does this yoghurt help with constipation?


Activia is supposed to be a regulator, so whether you have d or c, it's supposed to get you back to a normal bm. Of course nobody can predict how it will effect anyone else. I've got d/c alternating and it has certainly regulated me. I've got a friend with c and she has also been regulated. So, I think the only way to find out it is to give it a try, if you want. Good luck with whatever treatment options you are seeking.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have try them all and havnt found my rainbow yet iam glad you have found something good and helps awsome!!


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

+1 for Activia. I've been trying it now for about 6 weeks and I believe it has helped me. My bm's have not been as urgent or painful for the most part. I'm very happy with it right now and am planning on sticking with it.I've tried quite a few probiotics over the years usually with pretty bad consequences. Digestive Advantage, Flora-Q and a few others. I think they might have just been too much probiotic for me. I think the Activia is much more subtle. From what I've read only about 1-3 million of them reach the colon. I know I was on another one that allegedly had 150 billion cultures that were supposed to get to the colon (75 twice a day). Maybe that was too much and was causing its own problems.The price is about the same as normal yogurts out there. I'd recommend it as something to try if you haven't.


----------



## 14290 (Jul 14, 2005)

I also ate lots of activia and noticed a lot of my IBS symptoms going away shortly after. However I started getting some weird infamous cramp that lots of activia eaters were starting to get, so i switched over to organic yogurt and it has active cultures just like the activia but without the weird cramping effect, i think yogurt is definatley the cure. if you cant get yogurt then try getting probiotic capsuls.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I've been eating Yeo Valley No Fat Yoghurt with live cultures and I have to say my bloating is so much better - can't think it's helped the constipation as yet (hope it hasn't made it worse) but I've noticed a bit more wind and gas but glad to hear that it's just till your system gets used to it.


----------



## Bab (Jul 10, 2007)

I tried Activia and it did nothing for me. I am glad that it is helping some people.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Scarface said:


> I also ate lots of activia and noticed a lot of my IBS symptoms going away shortly after. However I started getting some weird infamous cramp that lots of activia eaters were starting to get, so i switched over to organic yogurt and it has active cultures just like the activia but without the weird cramping effect, i think yogurt is definatley the cure. if you cant get yogurt then try getting probiotic capsuls.


what is this infamous cramp that you are speaking of? Can you describe it?Thanks.


----------



## bswift420 (Dec 30, 2014)

I know this post is 7 years old but I just want to include my experience with IBS and how Danon Activia has been the only effective remedy for me. I have been diagnosed with IBS for 1 year now and it has been pretty severe and debilitating at certain times. Being a 20 year old college student, maintaining a healthy diet is extremely difficult. At certain stages I have had to miss school/work and stay home with constant abdominal discomfort. I have been prescribed Bentyl 40 mg and it was slightly effective for a short time. I have also tried Medical Marijuana which was also effective but I enjoy marijuana recreationally so it wasn't very effective medically ( Although while picking up my medical marijuana once I met an elderly woman with serious intestinal issues and she was telling me how medical cannabis was the most effective remedy for her). One day my mother, a 60 year old who eats activia regularly (no intestinal issues) gave one to me and I sometimes consider that day the best day of my life. Not only did it completely relief the discomfort and all other symptoms by 100% but it did so within a matter of minutes. Almost immediately I felt back to my normal self, ready to conquer the world. From that day forward, I eat an activia every morning and sometimes in the afternoon with tea. Activia has completely changed my life for the better and I would most definitely recommend activia to anyone with any sort of digestive issue. Some people smoke cigarettes, some people drink coffee, some people drink alcohol, and some people smoke crack, but for me, Its Activia all the way.

Cheers,

Ben


----------

